# Happy 2017!



## NH homesteader (Dec 31, 2016)

Wanted to wish everyone a happy New Year! Many of us are beginning  new adventures,  some continuing on old ones...  I want to wish everyone on BYH and all of the animals the best in this coming year,  happiness and joy and health for all,  including their herds of course! 

Also I am finding a lot of joy personally in planning new adventures for this year.  Anyone else?


----------



## luvmypets (Dec 31, 2016)

Happy New year!


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 31, 2016)

Happy New Year Everyone!
Hoping that the new year brings great blessings!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jan 1, 2017)

Happy New Year!  Best wishes to everyone for a great year!


----------



## Ferguson K (Jan 1, 2017)

Happy New Year!


----------



## TAH (Jan 1, 2017)

2017 YAY...YAY 
Everybody have a happy new 2017!


----------



## micah wotring (Jan 1, 2017)

Soooooo, kinda late to the party! But Happy new year! XD It's 10:17 here so depending on time zones I may not be as late as I think... or... no...wait...okay, that's all the thinking my brain can do in one day. XD Have a good'n y'all!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jan 1, 2017)

We sure Hope ALL have a better year ahead, than the year that has been brought to a Close!! There are no 'Resolutions' here, just the desire to Finish the projects that were Started and not Completed, yet. 
We have learned from our past to just Live and take things 1 day at a time.
Best Wishes to ALL!!


----------



## Mike CHS (Jan 1, 2017)

No resolutions here either.  We have accomplished a lot and had fun doing it so there isn't much more to ask for the coming year but more of the same. 

Happy New Year to all the members and the owners of the best forum I have ever participated on.


----------

